# حل مثال على مسائل الإدارة العامة للطيران باستخدام أداة solver



## علي محمد يوسف (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني الإعزاء أرفق لكم أحد موضوعات دورة البرمجة الخطية باستخدام أداة solver التي تهدف إلى بلوغ الإدارة المثلى لمواردنا بجهودكم وجهود باقي الأخوة أرجو المشاركة لتبادل الفائدة والله ولي التوفيق .


----------



## م المصري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

رائع بكل تأكيد ....

الاخ علي محمد يوسف 

تقبل شكري و تشجيعي علي ما قدمت 

و ادعوك للتوسع في الشرح و التوضيح 

فتبدأ بالبرمجه الخطية 

ثم بفكرة عن اداة solver 

و كيفية تطبيقها 

مرة اخري .... لك جزيل الشكر ​


----------



## م المصري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

و ننوه ايضا ان اخانا الفاضل 

علي محمد يوسف 

رائد من رواد البرمجة الخطية في المنتدي 

و للمزيد من المعلومات و الايضاحات 

يمكنكم الدخول علي الموضوعين ​برمجة التعابير الحسابية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=65998

و حل ببرنامج خطي بأداة solver 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=68077


----------



## جاسر (13 ديسمبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة مميز ... شكراً لك

وجزاك الله خيراً 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سوسنة سوداء (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور عليه ويسلموا ايديك


----------



## سوسنة سوداء (19 فبراير 2008)

*مساعدة في برامج الطيران*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا مهندسة متخرجه حديثا و بدأت عملي في شركة طيران عربيه . في دائره الهندسة و الصيانة في قسم التخطيط الفني وانصدمت حين لم اجد من يرد تعليمي من قبل زملائي في الفسم . ارجو من حضرتكم مساعدتي مثلا في ماذا يجب ان اقرا وكيف اعرف كل ما يلزم عن الطائرة او كيف احضر الطائرةللفحوص او اعمال الصيانة و ما هي المراجع التي يجب العلم بها و مراجعتها 

وشكرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وأرجوا أن تجدي من يساعدك فما أعرفه عن الخبرة 
أنها مفهوم ينمو مع الزمن على درجات السلم الوظيفي من خلال البرامج التدريبية لجهة العمل والدراسات والمشاهدات والتجارب المتعلقة بالعمل وتلعب اللغة الإنكليزية دورا هاما في اتساع نطاق هذه الخبرة .

تمنياتي للجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------

